# help with multiple 20610 injections



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Jan 15, 2013)

Can someone please tell me the correct way to code for multiple injections?  For example, a patient has rt and lt knee injections and a lt hip injection  Would I code 20610-50 and 20610-59, left?  If just bilateral knees are done, can I code 20610 rt and 20610 lt or do I need to use 20610-rt and 20610-59, lt?


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 19, 2013)

For bilat knees, you can code 20610-LT and 20610-59-RT (doesn't really make a difference which side you put down first so long as the second injection code as mod -59 on it). As a rule, we never use mod -50 on injections at my practice (ortho).

If you wanted to add the left hip, then you should be able to code: 20610-LT with a hip Dx. You shouldn't need the mod -59 since it's for a different body area.

So to sum this up...

For bilateral knee and LT hip injections....

20610-LT and 20610-59-RT with Dx like 715.96
20610-LT with Dx like 715.95

Hope this helps.


----------



## monica03 (Jan 21, 2013)

With BCBS you have to use modifier 50 when you are charging for bilateral shots.


----------

